

Best Stack Overflow Question Ever - urbannomad
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-software

======
noonespecial
Don't tell google. They'll make it an interview question to see how you do
with pointers and linked lists.(1)

 _(1) I know this one. It ends with you being your own grandpa._

------
adelevie
I'm upvoting because the question is pretty interesting/funny, but you should
change the linkbait title.

